# Alta costura pero electrónica



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

Como armar un vestido con 24.000 Led´s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX9FOGFxN9A


----------



## unleased! (Nov 30, 2009)

Está muy interesante, pero creo que con eso mas de uno queda ciego con tanta iluminación.

Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 30, 2009)

m.... que laburo te volves loco y despues te flallea jejej

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 30, 2009)

perfecto para las (o los!!!)que no se deciden de que color ponerse un vestido

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2009)

una BELLEZA !!!!!!!!!!!

en verdad, eso si, uno cuando luego de 2 horas se le va el encandilamiento se acerca a la mina para levantarsela , charla va , charla viene le dice:
queres venir a casa que te saco el vestido y te hago todo lo que quieras ?????
[/SIZE] 
y la mina te responde:
no puedo, tengo que estar parada aca quieta hasta que vengan a buscarme con la camioneta, tengo abajo de el vestido una bateria de 12v 70 A/h , una PC que controla todos los  leds y un enano HDP que van 3 veces que me toca el culo.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> una BELLEZA !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> en verdad, eso si, uno cuando luego de 2 horas se le va el encandilamiento se acerca a la mina para levantarsela , charla va , charla viene le dice:
> queres venir a casa que te saco el vestido y te hago todo lo que quieras ?????
> ...


jejeje 70a/h muy poco para mi tiene ademas de la bateria una termomacnetica de 600A
jejej y un pic y si quieren un picaxe


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ..........si, uno cuando luego de 2 horas se le va el encandilamiento se acerca a la mina para levantarsela , charla va , charla viene le dice:.......


¿ Y por que la letra tan chica ?

En realidad emplea este otro tipo de Batería


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> una BELLEZA !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> en verdad, eso si, uno cuando luego de 2 horas se le va el encandilamiento se acerca a la mina para levantarsela , charla va , charla viene le dice:
> queres venir a casa que te saco el vestido y te hago todo lo que quieras ?????
> ...



Mientras no se sobrecaliente nada ahí debajo, no habrá problemas.. ¿No?


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 1, 2009)

que padre se ven esos leds en el vestido,hipnotico..


----------

